# SHOW BRAGS!!!!!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Today at the Fond du Lac kennel club I took in my big brown dog for the first time!

I got to the show site and my heart nearly sank when I saw the sea of black and tan....I thought I'd made a mistake. We hit ring time and Justin and I went in, and initially he behaved like quite the jerk, but settled down relatively quickly.

In any case, we managed to pull off Reserve Winners Dog!!! I was SOOOO excited!

I also took 1st in Open bitches with a Bernese Mountain Dog I was handling!

And here's the big brag......Best of Breed *GROUP 3* with my Vizsla, Csonka! SO ECSTATIC!!!!! Such a good day! Hope for more of the same tomorrow!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You GO girl!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

What a great day!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Awesome Job!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

post some pics!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have no pictures  I didn't take any with my regular camera, but I did have professional pictures taken of both Justin and Csonka! 

I'll post them the MOMENT they arrive!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Congratulations, Jackie! I am so happy for you! GREAT work!! I am really eager to see those pics!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------

